# bolt torque formula



## said said (13 يناير 2010)

كتاب صغير ومفيد


----------



## GeoOo (15 يناير 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## hawkar1 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير​​


----------

